# Wichietto - a tentative mash-up of Mahler's Adagietto and Wichita Lineman



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

First of, for those reading the title and thinking turning Mahler into mash-up material is a travesty...it may be so, but please listen before judging.

I made this cello/piano piece by merging material from Mahler's Adagietto and the song Wichita Lineman, written by Jimmy Webb and sung by Glen Campbell. It's actually amazing how well they lend themselves to this kind of thing, as they have so many musical features in common. Anyway, I hope you enjoy listening.


----------

